# ovulation kits



## jojo11 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, been trying for a baby for ages, just started using ovulation kit, have regular periods, usually 28 ish days, started testing on day 11 now day 18 and still getting negative results, anybody know if this is normal?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you testing the same time every day? Unlike pregnancy tests, morning (first morning urine) is not the best time to collect samples for ovulation tests, as LH is synthesized in your body early in the morning and will not appear in your urine until the afternoon. The ideal time to test is in the afternoon, around 2pm, though testing may safely take place from 10am to early evening.

Be sure to test at the same time each day. Also, reduce your liquid intake around 2 hours before testing as a diluted liquid sample can prevent or hinder LH detection.

Based on a 28 day cycle day 12+ is ok to test from, if you have af earlier on ocassion try earlier that day 11.

Good luck hun

Sue


----------



## jojo11 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, yes have been testing around 2 pm each day and reducing my fluid intake, its very frustrating.


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Jojo,

I tried ovulation kits but never got an indication from them at all for some unknown reason and subsequent investigatory blood tests indicated I was ovulating. I got a bit paranoid about not getting a result and gave up using them in the end.

Not everyone ovulates in the middle of their cycle so maybe worth starting to test earlier in your cycle although could work out pretty expensive. Your cervical secretions may give you an indication of when you are about to ovulate too.

best of luck,

Lynn x


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Jojo

OPKs are a bit stressful!  If you are having 28 days cycles etc sounds like you are ovulating to for whatever reason the kit hasn't picked up on it, or you haven't ovulated, or you ovulated early.  Or this cycle is just a bit wonky and you are ovulating late (I don't ovulate until day 20 sometimes).  And some cycles you don't ovulate - your body just takes a wee holiday.  Have you been quite stressed?  Sometimes the stress of worrying about whether you will ovulate will delay matters (I know as I was having IUI in December and was freaking about ovulating and snow and my cycle being cancelled to the extent I ovulated a week late, which I never ever do). 

Have you been looking at other signs of ovulation such as secretions?  You will get egg white mucus for a few days before ovulation.  Also, what type of OPks are you using?  I have to say I find the ones with the lines a bit confusing as you have to decide if the second line is darker than the control line.  Have you been using the digital ones?

I have heard that sometimes OPks just don't work for some people who are ovulating fine. 

x


----------



## jojo11 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, i have been using boots own brand test strips, supposed to be 99% accurate. you may be right about the stress thing, trying too hard doesnt usually work does it. x


----------

